# steuersatz im cube ams 125



## jimm (11. August 2010)

hallo, 

habe ja nun einen neuen ams 125 rahmen und wollte mich erkundigen, ob jemand bereits erfahrungen in bezug auf den steuersatz im cube ams 125 von 2009 bzw 2008 hat UND: sind das bei den beiden rahmen der gleiche steuersatz? im 2009er ist ein FSA Orbit Z 1.5 R semi-integriert, also auch im 2008er ams 125?

und kann ich einfach einen anderen steuerstaz für 1 1/8 gabelschäfte nehmen und welchen würdet ihr da empfehlen? wiege fahrfertig ca 90 kg und fahre viel wald! 

danke und gruß!


----------



## chief70 (12. August 2010)

in meinem 08 er ist auch der FSA Orbit Z 1.5 R semi-integriert verbaut
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (12. August 2010)

Prinzipiell kannst Du jeden semi-integrierten 1 1/8"-Steuersatz nehmen. Welchen Du nehmen solltest kannst Du anhand Deines Gewichts, Einsatzes und letztendlich Geldbeutels entscheiden


----------



## Vincy (12. August 2010)

Kann er nicht, da es beim AMS 125 ein 1.5" Steuerrohr ist.
Bei einer 11/8" Gabel ein Steuersatz 1.5" to 11/8" reduced (zB FSA Orbit 1.5R, R = reduced) semi-integrated. 
Bei einer tapered Gabel, unten 1.5" und oben 1.5" to 11/8" reduced semi-integrated.

Empfehlenswert sind zB Acros oder Syntace, da kannst du auch ggfls die Lager einzeln ersetzen.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15034_Ai-25-semi-integrierter-Steuersatz.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14213_SuperSpin-Reduziersteuersatz.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25274_Orbit-ZR-Reduction-Steuersatz-Modell-2010.html


----------



## jimm (12. August 2010)

hallo vincy, hallo kampfgnom,

vielen dank für die info! 

vincy, ich würde dann wohl den fsa Orbit 1.5 z  nehmen, zumal er etwas günstiger ist! weshalb ist das beim cube ams 125  eigentlich ein 1,5 zoll steuerrohr verbaut? solche gabeln sind doch eher  "aus der mode"? gibt es da stabilitätsprobleme durch den reduzierenden  steuersatz, oder soll ich gleich auf eine 1,5" gabel umsteigen?


----------



## jimm (12. August 2010)

chief70 schrieb:


> in meinem 08 er ist auch der FSA Orbit Z 1.5 R semi-integriert verbaut
> Gruß



ah, auch dir danke für die info, weiß nämlich nicht ganz genau welches modelljahr der rahmen ist, tippe aber auf ein midseason modell zwischen 08 und 09


----------



## Vincy (12. August 2010)

jimm schrieb:


> vincy, ich würde dann wohl den fsa Orbit 1.5 z nehmen, zumal er etwas günstiger ist! weshalb ist das beim cube ams 125 eigentlich ein 1,5 zoll steuerrohr verbaut? solche gabeln sind doch eher "aus der mode"? gibt es da stabilitätsprobleme durch den reduzierenden steuersatz, oder soll ich gleich auf eine 1,5" gabel umsteigen?


 
a) bessere Steifigkeitswerte
b) ja, leider. Wohl aus Gewichtsgründen
c) nein
d) 1.5" Gabel wäre besser, gibt es aber nicht so viele Modelle
Deswegen tapered Gabel.
Leider gibt es dafür noch wenige Steuersätze dafür (für 1.5" durchgehende Steuerrohre)

Steuersatz-Test http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/parts/test-16-mtb-steuersaetze-im-vergleich.422320.2.htm


----------



## jimm (12. August 2010)

hey vincy, ok, alles klar! also kann ich beruhigt zu dem reduzierenden steuersatz greifen.

kannst du mir kurz erklären was genau eine tapered gabel ist? habe google bemüht und herausgefunden, dass der schaft konisch zuläuft, weiß aber nicht ob das so stimmt!

und nun meine allerletzte frage, gibt es so einen reduzierenden steuersatz auch von ritchey? hab ebenfalls gegoogelt und bei den verschiedenen bikedealern nachgeschaut und den gefunden:

http://www2.hibike.de/produkt/50e17...egrierter-Steuersatz-1-1-8-1.5-Mod.-2010.html

danke schonmal und gruß!


----------



## Vincy (12. August 2010)

tapered Steuerrohr = konisches Steuerrohr, von 1.5" to 11/8"
tapered Gabelschaft = konischer Gabelschaft, von 1.5" to 11/8"
tapered Steuersatz = Lager unten 1.5" und oben 11/8"

Der Ritchey Steuersatz ist ein tapered Steuersatz, der ist nur für tapered Steuerrohre.
tapered Steuerohr ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit tapered Steuersatz!
Dein AMS 125 hat ein durchgehend 1.5" Steuerrohr, nicht ein tapered Steuerrohr!
Bei einer 11/8" Gabel brauchst du dann, unten und oben 1.5" to 11/8" reduced.
Bei tapered Gabel, unten 1.5" (nicht reduced) und oben 1.5" to 11/8" reduced.


----------



## jimm (12. August 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> tapered Steuerrohr = konisches Steuerrohr, von 1.5" to 11/8"
> tapered Gabelschaft = konischer Gabelschaft, von 1.5" to 11/8"
> tapered Steuersatz = Lager unten 1.5" und oben 11/8"



ah, super!!! absolut verständlich und einleuchtend! danke für die ganzen erklärungen und die hilfe sowie infos! nehme wohl doch den syntace für 15 euro mehr, zumal der auch sofort lieferbar ist!

thx vincy!


----------



## Alex_Nikopol (19. April 2021)

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne an meinem 2009 Cube AMS 125 den Steuersatz wechseln, blick da aber nicht so wirklich durch was ich da brauche. Verbaut ist jetzt ein Ritchey Steuersatz der schon länger unangenehme Geräusche macht und sich auch nicht mehr fester anziehen lässt.
Wäre für einen Tip dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

